# Electrical problem on 2011 Tracker EKS



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys

Long shot but worth a try.

My folks are away for their first weekend away in their shiny new Tracker EKS. My dad has used caravans for years - but first time in a MH.

He has complained that over the last couple of days he has had some electrical issues (didn't say what) - but as of this evening he has 2 flat batteries (leisure and vehicle). The charger light comes on on the main panel (Sargent EC500) - but doesn't seem to be charging either battery.

He called Sargent today but of course, it's the weekend.

He has checked all the fuses- and also tried to reset the system (the manual with the system is pretty vague).

Seems he has 240v coming out of the mains sockets - but nothing else in the MH will work (including the gas on the fridge - guessing the 12v won't ignite it)

Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks in advance

Simon

:?:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

first of all I would check for around 13.8 volts coming out of the charger which then would charge your batteries.. and then check for the same volts at the leasure batteries... hope that helps a little best of luck..


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

I had a similar problem with my 2011 apache. Lost all my power and lights with the same control unit. But was able to start engine so it was a read out problem. Found out the dealership had connected the solar panel up wrong and it was affecting the control panel readout.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Well - RAC came out this morning and jump started it. It has been driven back home for about an hour - and both battery levels now getting back to normal.

My dad thinks the following:

1 The TV draws from the vehicle battery 
2 The charging circuit protects the batteries if too flat and won't charge

I don't accept this - it has been on 240v hook up since arriving at the site. The TV has had very little use. Is the TV 'really' wired to the vehicle? Sounds odd? Also, if it has been on mains hook up the batteries should have been in 100% condition throughout...

Sounds like some dodgy wiring or a faulty charger?

S.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, this is probably a stupid suggestion but on my EC400 control panel there is a system isolate button. Has he pressed that without realising.
Colin


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

nomad said:


> Hi, this is probably a stupid suggestion but on my EC400 control panel there is a system isolate button. Has he pressed that without realising.
> Colin


This makes sense to me. I too have an Autotrail and if you press in the little black button on the control pannel you effectively isolate the batteries from any external power source. Therefore, you would end up drawing power from your batteries but not allowing any charge to go back in!

The control panel should tell you what charge is going to the batteries once you have deactivated the black button.

Hope you get it sorted.

Philip


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Hello, Chalkstorm.

I may be complete wrong, but we fit the PC100/200 control system in our vans.

When the motorhome is on hook up we still have to manually turn the 240v charger on. I know you have said that the charger light comes on but is there some confusion about when it comes on

The PC 100/200 has two different indicator lights on the control panel. One of the charge lights comes on when the engine is running and the other indicates that you are on hook up and the charger is turned on

like I say I am not sure on the system you speak of and I may be completely wrong.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

My parents also have a new Tracker EKS!

Do they have the Media Pack? If so, the headunit which doubles as the media / dvd derives the power from the cab battery which is a bit of a flaw since a vehicle battery isn't built to stand up to the same levels frequent discharge as a dedicated leisure battery.

I am unsure if the flip down screen takes its power from the cab or hab, but the freeview box and airel booster in the 'electrical cupboard' takes its power from the Hab. Its very easy to leave this turned on and turn the LCD/Headunit off, perhaps these have been left on / over used? 

They upgraded to 2x 110ah batteries fairly soon after buying it and when I get home we will look at changing the media system as I'm not convinced the cheap Chinese units (bundled as a £1,000 media pack, they didn't want it but it was on the heavily discounted van) are built for energy efficiency.


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Just another thought, is the vehicle battery going flat related to the charger fault. Has your father been using the vehicle courtesy lighting to try and find the fault. Vehicle courtesy lights will flatten a battery in a very short time.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies....

He is 100% sure on the isolate button on the panel - he has switched it on and off...... when off, there was no charge light. When on, the charge light would come on for a short time (on each battery).

Yes, he has got the media pack (pre-fitted). The MH has only been parked up for 2 nights though.... and it would't have been used much at all...

To put it in perspective, even if the charger hadn't been working, it is easy to get 5+ days out of a leisure battery without charge... so am still thinking that there is an issue somewhere - that is causing a drain on the batteries.

:?:


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Chalkstorm, have you got sorted? if not then please drop me an email. I am sorry for the delay, for some reason I missed the post.

[email protected]

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Have emailed Ian, thanks!

MH into dealer tomorrow - but seems the 240v isn't charging - and in fact something is draining both batteries.

When the vehicle is running, both batteries are being charged.

Sure we'll find out more tomorrow.

Thanks all for your replies...


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, just am update - my father has been to the dealer today who swapped a faulty charger -and all appears to be working...

A big thanks to Ian Sargent who got involved just on the back of my post and made sure a replacement was ready and waiting at the dealer if needed. Brilliant service.....


----------

